# Спондилез



## sataneo (6 Авг 2008)

Здравствуйте. Мне 21 год. Проблема такого плана. Где то в сентябре того года случилось смещение двух шейных позвонков(неудачно поспал). После этого я началь ходить к мануальному терапевту, но мне ничего не помогало становилось только хуже(ужасные головные боли ужасные боли в шее, шея не поворачивалась(я ее деражать то не мог, мне было так хреново)). После, я пошел сделал МРТ шеи показало цитирую - МРТ картина распростроненного остеохондроза шейного отдела позвоночника. Признаки деформирующего спондилеза. Утолщение задней продольной связки на уровне С2. И вот, когда я трогаю сзади шею вдоль шейных позвонком что то непонятное, как я понял костные разрастания солей, то есть шейный спондилез. Вообщем я уже устал ходить и к масссажистам и физиотерапевтам и к мануальщикам и т.д. Что я только не делал и вытяжку шеи и плавал(правда мне это с большим трудом удавалось, хотя я сам плавец бывший) занимался ЛФК(тоже с трудом). Ничего не помогает я уже устал от всего этого. Мне всего 21 год, а чувствую себя как дед старый. Слава богу у меня прошил головные боли и теперь только осталась проблема с шеей. Может мне что то посоветуете, я уже незнаю что мне делать, как в замкнутом пространстве, абсолютно никакой личной жизни. Бросил и учебу и работу. HELP ME.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  Спондилез*

Прежде всего, успокоится.
Затем выставить снимки на обозрение.
Почитать анатомию и понять, что ничего прощупать вы не можете.
Проблема как у моногих, а ответная реакция нервной системы-черезчур эмоциональная, а это ухудшает состояние.


----------

